# Aussie Pharmacist considering moving to SG



## pagophilus

I'm trying to decide whether to move to Singapore to work as a pharmacist. (I wanted to ask on this forum as it seem to be less geared toward "high-income" expats than some other forums.) Here's the deal, please comment.

I would work in a hospital, earn around $4300 plus $500-600 housing allowance (plus one-off relocation allowance, settling-in allowance and airfare). I'd look at renting a 2-bedroom HDB flat for up to $1500, would not pay more than $1700-1800 for housing. I wouldn't mind living further from CBD (Woodlands) or walking 15 minutes to an MRT station. I'd be moving with my wife (who wouldn't work in the short-medium term) and a few months old infant.

We are not big spenders, happy to buy Asian vegies and cook at home, or eat hawker food. We don't drink alcohol or smoke and don't go out much, no parties/clubbing. (Freshly-squeezed orange juice would be my bggest indulgence).Would have 2 mobiles and internet at home (don't need landline, would use VoIP for calls back home). We are by no means your "average" Aussies in mentality, spending patterns, outlook on life etc.

It's been suggested to me that I could have up to 20 days annual leave (hopefully), and my working hours are supposed to be 44/wk (I'd like to pin them down on that as I wouldn't like to be a slave to work as I have family to attend to).

This isn't a job offer, but the results of talking to a recruiter and 2 friends in the same industry.

I'm not in it for the money, but for a better, more-involving job (use my brain more than my current job), living in Asia closer to my wife's family in the Philippines, a change, and a liking for overseas travel (have travelled much in my 13 years since graduating). Oh, and I like the "strict" laws of Singapore. I think it's a positive.

Is it something to consider, or would it drain me too much? I currently earn over $70,000 Australian, plus tax-free salary-packaging benefits, but, once again, I'm not in it for the money. I would just like to save a bit and live reasonably comfortably, but that doesn't necessarily mean what it means to other expats. I read in some cost-of-living calculators figure of $300 a month for clothing. That's just ridiculous. I might not spend that much in a year for clothing let alone a month!! Plus, we intend to retire in the Philippines so we don't need so much in the way of savings for retirement (and if we sold our house now we'd have around $200,000 in clear savings).

Should I consider the move?

Leo H


----------



## raja4u

Hi 
Reading through your message I would say you will need at least 3000 Singapore dollars for housing. HDB is for Singaporeans not expats although some rent it to expats un officially but this could be problematic. The JTC does have some apartments in the figure you mention but they are not easy to get they are gone as fast as they come. Energy costs are much higher here than in Australia and you will use more here than in Australia for airconditioning fans etc. I think you will need an income of S$6000 to be comfy here according to your life style.

Cheers
Raja'


pagophilus said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to move to Singapore to work as a pharmacist. (I wanted to ask on this forum as it seem to be less geared toward "high-income" expats than some other forums.) Here's the deal, please comment.
> 
> I would work in a hospital, earn around $4300 plus $500-600 housing allowance (plus one-off relocation allowance, settling-in allowance and airfare). I'd look at renting a 2-bedroom HDB flat for up to $1500, would not pay more than $1700-1800 for housing. I wouldn't mind living further from CBD (Woodlands) or walking 15 minutes to an MRT station. I'd be moving with my wife (who wouldn't work in the short-medium term) and a few months old infant.
> 
> We are not big spenders, happy to buy Asian vegies and cook at home, or eat hawker food. We don't drink alcohol or smoke and don't go out much, no parties/clubbing. (Freshly-squeezed orange juice would be my bggest indulgence).Would have 2 mobiles and internet at home (don't need landline, would use VoIP for calls back home). We are by no means your "average" Aussies in mentality, spending patterns, outlook on life etc.
> 
> It's been suggested to me that I could have up to 20 days annual leave (hopefully), and my working hours are supposed to be 44/wk (I'd like to pin them down on that as I wouldn't like to be a slave to work as I have family to attend to).
> 
> This isn't a job offer, but the results of talking to a recruiter and 2 friends in the same industry.
> 
> I'm not in it for the money, but for a better, more-involving job (use my brain more than my current job), living in Asia closer to my wife's family in the Philippines, a change, and a liking for overseas travel (have travelled much in my 13 years since graduating). Oh, and I like the "strict" laws of Singapore. I think it's a positive.
> 
> Is it something to consider, or would it drain me too much? I currently earn over $70,000 Australian, plus tax-free salary-packaging benefits, but, once again, I'm not in it for the money. I would just like to save a bit and live reasonably comfortably, but that doesn't necessarily mean what it means to other expats. I read in some cost-of-living calculators figure of $300 a month for clothing. That's just ridiculous. I might not spend that much in a year for clothing let alone a month!! Plus, we intend to retire in the Philippines so we don't need so much in the way of savings for retirement (and if we sold our house now we'd have around $200,000 in clear savings).
> 
> Should I consider the move?
> 
> Leo H


----------



## pagophilus

Thank you for your insights. However, I respectully disagree on the need to have at least $3000 for housing. I have seen "approved" 3-room HDB flats, furnished with aircon, go for $1700, available to EP holders. And I'm aware of a recent Aussie expat finding something closer to the $2000 mark. I just wouldn't be prepared to pay for a condo. I don't need the extras, the pool, the security, all the other stuff. I may be a westerner, but I'm not a money-wasting westerner. I don't pay for things I don't need. Anyway, I wouldn't be getting $6000 so it's out of the question.



raja4u said:


> Hi
> Reading through your message I would say you will need at least 3000 Singapore dollars for housing. HDB is for Singaporeans not expats although some rent it to expats un officially but this could be problematic. The JTC does have some apartments in the figure you mention but they are not easy to get they are gone as fast as they come. Energy costs are much higher here than in Australia and you will use more here than in Australia for airconditioning fans etc. I think you will need an income of S$6000 to be comfy here according to your life style.
> 
> Cheers
> Raja'


----------



## sc123

So out of curiousity, pagophilus, did you end up settling in Singapore? It's now my turn to weigh the risk benefits of making a move 



pagophilus said:


> Thank you for your insights. However, I respectully disagree on the need to have at least $3000 for housing. I have seen "approved" 3-room HDB flats, furnished with aircon, go for $1700, available to EP holders. And I'm aware of a recent Aussie expat finding something closer to the $2000 mark. I just wouldn't be prepared to pay for a condo. I don't need the extras, the pool, the security, all the other stuff. I may be a westerner, but I'm not a money-wasting westerner. I don't pay for things I don't need. Anyway, I wouldn't be getting $6000 so it's out of the question.


----------



## simonsays

sc123: are you a Malaysian Grad ? well, you get 'favourable' terms, vs the rest of the world, in medical line in Singapore..


----------



## sc123

ecureilx said:


> sc123: are you a Malaysian Grad ? well, you get 'favourable' terms, vs the rest of the world, in medical line in Singapore..


What do you mean by "favourable terms". I'm an Australian graduate. What's the remuneration like now?


----------



## simonsays

UM Graduates get quicker endorsement .. 

if you are an Aussie Grad, then you are in the "other" list .. !!!

Remuneration ? don't expect much, vs other countries .. 

You can look up, at [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## sc123

ecureilx said:


> UM Graduates get quicker endorsement ..
> 
> if you are an Aussie Grad, then you are in the "other" list .. !!!
> 
> Remuneration ? don't expect much, vs other countries ..
> 
> You can look up, at [email protected] or [email protected]


Endorsement as in? 

I know remuneration won't be comparable dollar to dollar here because of the minimum wage law here which has driven everything up anyway. 

Are you a pharmacist as well?


----------



## simonsays

I am not a Pharmacist, and far from anything of that nature.

Don't you need endorsement from Singapore Pharmacy Board before you can dispense medication ? Well, as far as I know, you need to be approved and endorsed by Singapore Pharmacy Board.

Pay scales in OZ may be much better than in SIN, considering foreign medical line people are not paid the same as locals / Malaysian Grads - again, from what I know

To top it off, locally qualified Pharmacists go through a different program, and that justifies a lower pay I understand


----------

